# Kelly Brook - The 5 O'Clock Show



## danny (Aug 24, 2010)

http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjEwODY1ODQ4.html


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

danny said:


> http://v.youku.com/v...EwODY1ODQ4.html


Hong Kong has the highest average IQ of any country in the world - why on earth do you have any interest in morons like Kelly Brook?!


----------



## danny (Aug 24, 2010)

That is just funny tv program,nothing esle.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Blimey Sam, if you're not interested in "morons" then you can't be that clever.


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

Although I don't see how germane it is to a forum devoted to slingshots, there are people who claim there is a weak but generally positive correlation between IQ and the intellectual complexity of one's chosen forms of relaxation/entertainment. I am not one of those people however, because I'm equally at home cackling at Ren & Stimpy, or metaphorically degaussing away the day's stresses listening to Mozart while summiting a videogame's hardest setting.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Well, Sam, since my daughter is married to a man from Hong Kong who has a rather large family here in the states with whom I have partied and socialized a lot, I am pretty familiar with the minds of many people from Hong Kong. . . seem pretty average to me. Also I've know my share of morons with high I.Q.s.


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

> Also I've know my share of morons with high I.Q.s.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Darb said:


> > Also I've know my share of morons with high I.Q.s.


Guys... it was a joke!


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Sam said:


> > Also I've know my share of morons with high I.Q.s.


Guys... it was a joke!








[/quote]

I hope so too.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Darb said:


> Although I don't see how germane it is to a forum devoted to slingshots, there are people who claim there is a weak but generally positive correlation between IQ and the intellectual complexity of one's chosen forms of relaxation/entertainment. I am not one of those people however, because I'm equally at home cackling at Ren & Stimpy, or metaphorically degaussing away the day's stresses listening to Mozart while summiting a videogame's hardest setting.


Hey, I love Ren and Stimpy ... and Mozart ... but I don't play computer games.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I







Kelly Brook! She is a beauty!


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

AaronC said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, I agree she is attractive, but she seems to have a penchant for showing magazines every inch of her body!


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Nowt wrong with that.

It's interesting to note that her mouth extends so far to both sides as to go past her ears. I am not quite sure what evolutionary advantage it offers, but I am sure she would make an excellent catch box.


----------



## danny (Aug 24, 2010)

Who want her?She is single again.yeah, she is beauty.









http://www.youtube.c...feature=related


----------

